# SET-COOKIE



## meerie123 (11. Sep 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mich mit einem kleinen Programm via Apache HTTP Components in ein Forum eingeloggt. das funktioniert auch, nur dann bekomme ich eine HTTP-Anfrage, die mehrere
SET-COOKIE-Anweisungen enthält. Wie soll ich am besten damit umgehen?

PS: Habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit HTTPComponents


----------



## meerie123 (16. Sep 2016)

Ok, dass habe ich jetzt auch noch selber hinbekommen. Ich habe jetzt ein CookieStore-Objekt mit den Cookies. Doch diese werden offenbar nicht permanent gespeichert, denn wenn ich die Website mit einem Browser öffne, bin ich nicht eingeloggt. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Tobse (16. Sep 2016)

Du vermischt hier seeeeeeeeeehr viele Dinge. Wie soll den der Apache-Code die Cookies in die Datenhaltung deiner/s Browser(s) bekommen? Das sind zwei _*völlig*_ verschiedene Dinge. Cookies werden nicht Systemweit gespeichert - das wäre auch absoluter Bockmist.


----------



## meerie123 (16. Sep 2016)

Gibt es denn dann irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Cookies z.B. im Internet Explorer verfägbar zu machen?


----------



## Thallius (16. Sep 2016)

Ja, die Webseite mit den IE öffnen ...


----------

